# Question! What is your favorite music album right now?



## GunTotingBastard (Apr 9, 2011)

The Shape of Punk to Come - Refused.
Despite Refused being communists, TSoPtC is easily one of the 90's best hardcore albums.








Or
Red Medicine - Fugazi.
Fugazi's guitars and awesome lyrics make all their songs legendary.


----------



## JackInTheBox (Apr 12, 2011)

Lazers by Lupe Fiasco, modern yet still maintaining the conscious element of old.


----------



## Soapysofah (Feb 23, 2011)

_Currently, _ Penny Sparkle by Blonde Redhead


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I love the feel of both albums immensely.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Electric Six - _Senor Smoke_


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> I love the feel of both albums immensely.


No lie, that's how living in NYC felt in the 90s. I love those albums, especially the first one.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> No lie, that's how living in NYC felt in the 90s. I love those albums, especially the first one.


Thats exactly the mood and atmos.I catch when listening.I live in NY also,my particular area has noticable remnants from that time..it's really interesting to see and feel out.

Illmatic,The Infamous,Ready to Die,36 chambers,etc...I get a sense of some real shit in those records that you dont get much in the new stuff.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Thats exactly the mood and atmos.I catch when listening.I live in NY also,my particular area has noticable remnants from that time..it's really interesting to see and feel out.
> 
> Illmatic,The Infamous,Ready to Die,36 chambers,etc...I get a sense of some real shit in those records that you dont get much in the new stuff.


I literally have all of those albums. I dont really listen to much rap that came out post-2000. The 90s were definitely a golden age in rap music. I have some stuff here and there if I think it's original or something, but nothing can compare to east coast rap of the 90s


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

The Epic of Zektbach.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

'Loverboy' - Brett Dennen

My love for him grows with each new album. Also, you should see him live - his concerts are some of the most joyous occasions I have ever been a part of.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Mother Mother - Eureka


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Minutes to Midnight by Linkin Park.


----------

